# Überprüfen ob ein Pfad existiert? in C++



## DerSiebte (29. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen..

Gibt es eine Funktion, mit der man überprüfen kann, ob ein Pfad existiert in C++?
bin scho denn ganzen Morgen am googeln aber hab nichts gefunden.

Danke schon im voraus für die Antworten

gruss

DerSiebte


----------



## BOND_WR (29. November 2007)

Hi, vielleicht hilft dir das:


```
#include <dirent.h>

      bool DirectoryExists( const char* pzPath )
      {

          if ( pzPath == NULL) return false;

          DIR *pDir;
          bool bExists = false;

          pDir = opendir (pzPath);

          if (pDir != NULL)
          {
              bExists = true; 
              (void) closedir (pDir);
          }
          return bExists;
      }
```

Macht nichts anderes als ein Verzeichnis zu öffnen und dann den Rückgabewert auszuwerten.


----------



## MCoder (29. November 2007)

Zum Beispiel so:

```
#include <sys/stat.h>

bool Exists(const char* Path)
{
    struct stat my_stat;
    return (stat(Path, &my_stat) == 0);
}
```
Gruß
MCoder


----------



## DerSiebte (29. November 2007)

danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
haben aber leider noch nichts gebracht..

@BOND_WR

```
#include <dirent.h>
```
kann ich nicht includieren.

@MCoder

```
struct stat my_stat;    
return (stat(Path, &my_stat) == 0);
```

was bedeuten diese my_stat was muss ich dort einfügen..
(sorry bin noch nicht so erfahren mit c++)

lg

DerSiebte


----------



## BOND_WR (29. November 2007)

Hi, mit


```
struct stat my_stat;
```

definiertst du dir eine Struktur vom Typ "stat" die über "my_stat" angesprochen werden kann.

Danach übergibst du deinen Pfad (Path) und deine Stuktur (my_stat) an die Funktion "stat()" die dir dann einen Wert zurück gibt.


```
return (stat(Path, &my_stat) == 0);
```

1 für TRUE  -> Pfad gefunden
0 für FALSE-> Pfad nicht gefunden


----------

